# Boxxer coil fork to air upgrade



## BikeWV (Dec 29, 2014)

Someone told me I can upgrade my Rockshox boxxer r2c2 coil fork to an air fork. Is this true? If so has anyone done it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lead-Sled (Mar 9, 2010)

Yes, it is true. 
https://www.sram.com/rockshox/products/boxxer-solo-air-upgrade-kit

No I have not done it. 
I did get the Charger damper upgrade kit for my R2C2 fork though at it's a huge improvement.


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

NO YOU CANNOT CONVERT COIL TO AIR! The inside of the stanchion gets all scraped up by the coil and the air seal will NOT seal. You can go the other way but never coil to air unless the air chamber is a separate chamber unit. And you'll notice the link in Lead-Sled's post says it is for WORLD CUP forks - ALL AIR forks and NOT coil. The upgrade changes the air spring curve and allows for volume tuning with tokens.

Have FUN!

G MAN

PS - Now you CAN do it IF, and ONLY IF, you have not ridden the coil fork or if you're running a plastic protective sleave. Easy enough to check the latter but your stanchion inners needs to be completely scratch free.


----------



## BikeWV (Dec 29, 2014)

that's what I was afraid of. If only I had been smart and thought of that before riding the fork. oh well. thanks for the info though.


----------



## jpaulusma (Jan 1, 2011)

Can't you buy one new stanchion, just for the airspring?


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

^^ You could but I'm guessing the cost to performance thing kind of outweighs the benefit for weight savings. Anyone know the cost of one?


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

Gman086 said:


> ^^ You could but I'm guessing the cost to performance thing kind of outweighs the benefit for weight savings. Anyone know the cost of one?


https://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=43546&category=5671

$150 (and it's Universal so you can always get 10-15% off)


----------



## zhendo (Aug 31, 2011)

For what it's worth, I hated the air spring in my 2013 Boxxer World Cup...loads of stiction and terrible small bump sensitivity. I actually thought about swapping for a coil spring until I ended up just selling the fork.


----------



## BikeWV (Dec 29, 2014)

i ended up calling SRAM this morning and it is true, if there are no grooves (if the stanchion is new) then upgrade is possible. If the stanchion is old, then you can buy a new one and do the upgrade.

part numbers for anyone looking 

00.4018.783.001 kit
11.4015.363.020 tube

mine is a 2013 fork r2c2.


----------



## BikeWV (Dec 29, 2014)

good to know. thanks


----------



## enduro (Jan 30, 2004)

I just upgraded my 2010 Boxxer Team to Air spring and Charger damper. Instead of testing to see if my used left stanchion would hold air, I just bought a new one. I then installed the solo air refined kit that includes the bottomless tokens as well as the new charger damper. I absolutely love it! For me it was money well spent since I was considering getting a new 2015 WC anyways. So for less then half the cost of a new one I pretty much have a brand new fork and for me it was worth the money.

Here's the parts list that I picked up from Universalcycles

Charger Damper 00.4018.783.000
Solo Air Spring kit 00.4018.783.001
Left Stanchion (Gold) 11.4015.363.020

Then I got 15% off of that for spending over $300 (coupon vip15)

Good luck


----------



## mojoronnie (Feb 26, 2012)

Going from coil to air is not an upgrade


----------



## Hueychief (Nov 20, 2013)

Why would you want to?


----------



## trebeol (Jul 15, 2014)

Does anyone know if you can throw the solo air spring in the damper side so that you don't have to buy a new stanchion? Basically just switch the two sides


----------



## Uphill=sad (Dec 8, 2011)

trebeol said:


> Does anyone know if you can throw the solo air spring in the damper side so that you don't have to buy a new stanchion? Basically just switch the two sides


That is indeed an interesting question, would love to also hear an answer.


----------

